# [GIMP] Problème de couleur du curseur



## gibet_b (6 Juin 2006)

Salut à tous,

Dans Gimp, j'ai maintenant un curseur de couleur jaune (autrement dit, très difficile à voir) lorsque je suis au-dessus d'une fenêtre d'image.

Que faire ?

J'ai essayé de supprimer gimp.app et de le réinstaller, mais j'ai toujours le même problème.

Je précise que j'ai la dernière version de Gimp, optimisé pour mac intel.

Merci d'avance !


----------

